

Ask HN: What would you do if you were told you were overpaid? - _betsm

A good developer friend of mine was recently told this by his boss. Threw him off, as a expected. What would you do in this situation?
======
sp332
Ask how he could make himself more valuable to the company. Or look for a new
job with 15% higher salary of course :)

~~~
a3n
s/or/and/

Because this is either a dick thing to say, or prelude to a change.

------
SEJeff
I would highlight my accomplishments to the business and how I see it relating
to the company's bottom line. Then I'd ask the manager to explain why he
thought that in excruciating detail.

I'd also brush up my resume as it sounds like his manager is out to get him.
It could be jealousy? I've seen managers get upset when their direct reports
make more $$ than they themselves do as well.

------
Piskvorrr
I'd seek context: Overpaid compared to what? Or whom? In what respect? What
would need to change to make the person feel I was adequately paid?

------
njay005
Try to learn new technologies, make yourself more employable.

